
Secure messaging, deleting communications lt 90 days old soon illegal in India - CuttlefishXXX
http://deity.gov.in/sites/upload_files/dit/files/draft%20Encryption%20Policyv1.pdf
======
CuttlefishXXX
Via
[https://twitter.com/r0h1n/status/645161175374807040](https://twitter.com/r0h1n/status/645161175374807040)

Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/crypto/comments/3llzll/things_that_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/crypto/comments/3llzll/things_that_might_be_illegal_soon_in_india_secure/)

------
a3n
> [http://deity.gov.in/..](http://deity.gov.in/..).

 _Deity_?

